# 1/17/2008 Finally A 2 Inch Trigger Yippeeeeeeee



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

*YEA WELL MADE IT OUT FOR 2 HOURS STARTED PUSHING AND THEN AS USUAL CHANGED TO RAIN AND I MEAN POURING DOWN CATS AND DOGS RAINSO HERE IS A FEW PICS OF THE TRUCKS RIGHT BEFORE WE HEADED OUT TEMPS ARE GOING UP OVERNITE SO WERE DONE......... PUSHED 3 BIG LOTS AND SALTED 10 OUTTA OF 45 SO I GUESS NOT A TOTAL LOSS MORE LIKE A TEASE LATER GUYS * 
:crying:NICK:crying:


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

:bluebouncCongrats Nick.:bluebounc I'm glad you finally got out to play.payup


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

Congratulations. Around here, they wouldn't bother plowing or sanding/salting that amount.


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

Mick;490532 said:


> Congratulations. Around here, they wouldn't bother plowing or sanding/salting that amount.


ain't that the truth. plowing starts at five inches. salting at one inch of ice. lol.
j/k (sort of)

speaking of which mick the next couple days we have that mixed bag of a few inches of snow and sleet and freezing rain. these are the storms i cant plow but get annoyed my nice scraped driveways get covered again and become ice.:crying:


----------



## tom_mccauley (Dec 10, 2007)

have one on me


----------



## Supper Grassy (May 31, 2007)

we only saw a dusting and some slush here


----------



## highlander316 (Oct 18, 2006)

had about an inch, but the ground underneath was still warm enough it was just a slushy mess. Salted a few, the others were too warm from people driving on 'em.


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

Mick;490532 said:


> Congratulations. Around here, they wouldn't bother plowing or sanding/salting that amount.


THX FOR RUBBING IT IN MICK LMAO 

THX MR SNOWAY DIDNT THINK IT WAS GONNA HAPPEN THIS SEASON :salute:

HAVE ONE WITH ME TOM


----------



## TurbDies2500 (Oct 15, 2007)

I hate when that damn rain comes. Worst feeling. :crying:


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

hey nick you made out better then me in northern PA wow this winter blows


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

YOU DIDNT GET IT MIKE WTH????????????


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

only 1 inch :realmad: got my fingers crossed for maybe this saturday thing happening .watch henry's video today and one model is blowing up.... idk anymore wheres winter ? happy plowing nick


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

YEA IM NOT WATCHING ANY OF THEM ANYMORE THIS SEASON IF IT COMES IT COMES GOOD LUCK TO YOU TOO MIKE :salute:


----------



## mulcahy mowing (Jan 16, 2006)

do you have any pics of all your trucks lined up? I like the idea of keeping the old trucks going


they don't build them like they used to thats for surewesport


----------



## GL&M (Sep 26, 2005)

I salted 3 commercials late this afternoon. We got another 1 1/2" or so after I salted. Probably need to scrap it off early in the AM and resalt. Pays some of the bills anyway.


----------



## KATTRANSPORT (Nov 8, 2007)

Nick I feel your pain. We actually thought we were going to use our plows last night, but like you said as usual here comes the rain again. WTF. Oh well I will sit in my truck and salt untill my eyes fall out, it still pays. This weekend looks promising Untill then all these little BS storms continue to pay for this


----------



## BETHELSKIER (Feb 1, 2007)

Had about 1.5" here.Was able to push a little bit last night.Hopefully we will get something else here on Saturday.


----------



## wahlturfcare (Oct 24, 2005)

i finally finished plowing about 4 this morning after being out since 10pm wenesday. 3.5'' inches isnt bad. So far i've had a great winter, december was a every weekend storm.


----------

